
Clearing up mysteries – The original goal (1989) [pdf] - jbay808
https://bayes.wustl.edu/etj/articles/cmystery.pdf
======
Kednicma
Jaynes should have known about the Kochen-Specker theorem [0][1]. I imagine
that he thought it was, since it came along with Bell's theorem, simply a
corollary or remark. But I think he was wrong to be so confident in the ontic
nature of reality.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kochen%E2%80%93Specker_theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kochen%E2%80%93Specker_theorem)

[1] [https://plus.maths.org/content/proof-kochen-specker-
theorem](https://plus.maths.org/content/proof-kochen-specker-theorem)

------
jbay808
In this paper (presented at the 1989 Maximum-Entropy and Bayesian Methods
conference), Jaynes shows how Bayesian probability methods can cast new light
on problems in physics. He starts with a derivation of Einstein's diffusion
formula and then moves into discussing the "mind projection fallacy", the EPR
paradox, and Bell's inequality.

Jaynes takes the controversial point of view that Bell's inequality does not
rule out all hidden variable theories, and claims that the conventional
interpretation of Bell's inequality is based on a misapplication of
probability.

You may or may not agree with Jaynes on this issue, but regardless it's a
fascinating read.

